# Pex for inground installation ?



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

I installed 5 sprinkler heads on my lawn using 5/8'' garden hose. Now I'm thinking of doing permanent hoses in ground to sprinkler heads using PEX ( I assume that's what's used).

My question is should I run 1/2'' PEX or 3/4'' PEX ?

I have timer set for each sprinkler to run on it's own, turn off, next one to turn on, no 2 sprinklers running at the same time.

I'm not sure if going with either pipe size will mess with sprinkler throw distance.
Currently at 75psi at the spigot, and around 10-12 gpm flow.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

toyopl said:


> I installed 5 sprinkler heads on my lawn using 5/8'' garden hose. Now I'm thinking of doing permanent hoses in ground to sprinkler heads using PEX ( I assume that's what's used).
> 
> My question is should I run 1/2'' PEX or 3/4'' PEX ?
> 
> ...


I aint no irrigation expert but it's not pex used for irrigation. That's indoor plumbing prob not rated for outdoor underground use. They often use poly pipe, the black stuff that can be pulled through the ground. Or the white pvc pipe. Altho I think there's a brand ipex that makes the poly pipe if that's what u meant.


----------



## bretts (Jul 29, 2020)

PVC is what is normally used here in North AL, the thin wall stuff rated 200psi. Pex is rated for underground use, our builder uses it from the main valves into the houses but it is NOT UV resistant.


----------

